# Hey everyone



## mallory_613 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey all,

It came to my attention that recently I have been refered to as the "new girl" alot lately..work; class;ect. and now..new to this forum, but i guess everyone has to be new once. So hi! Im Mallory. Im 20 from ILlinois, recently addicted to Muay Thai.  So hit me up.!            Mal


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Jun 22, 2006)

Greetings "New Girl" and welcome to MT..


----------



## MJS (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay!:wavey: 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## tkd_jen (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT  Enjoy the board~!

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome Mallory!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Where are you in Illinois?


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 22, 2006)

Greetings, Mal, and welcome to MT!  Have fun


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Calhoun (Jun 22, 2006)

Howdy!
I'm new here too.
Also, from West Frankfort, Ill.
Now in California.
Combat TKD and Hapkido.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Calhoun (Jun 22, 2006)

Howdy!
I am new here as well,
Also I am from West Frankfort,Ill.
Now in California.


----------



## Pacificshore (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome Mal


----------



## pstarr (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to both of you, Mallory and Calhoun! I grew up in Western Springs, IL.


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## TROUBLE IS (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey Mallory,
Your not the only new one out there. I just started Jeet kune do-jui- jitsu 2 weeks ago. I'm not only the new one, but one of the oldest too!! It's good that you found a passion while your young. Took me a long time to find something that has got me this excited!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!  Look forward to hearing more from ya!


----------

